# Carolina Surfcasters Association ....



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

2011 Tournament schedule has been set!! 

Also, we have a new association LOGO. Check it out here.. 

http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/

I look forward to seeing all the old faces and REALLY hope to see some new faces this season too. 

Do you really know how far you can cast??? Come on out and see. The atmosphere is great, the people are even better. You will have a good time and most likely learn a few things that will improve your fishing cast.

Join us,

Tommy


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I look forward to seeing everyone out on the field!


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

think i can dust off an old tourney reel or two........lookin fwd to it myself


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Glad to hear it Hooked Up. I think it will be a great time! 

Britt


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

Im taking lessons today


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tony,

I looked at the video. Left arm is bending at the elbow way too early. Concentrate on keeping it straighter longer. With your power and speed there is a lot more in the tank.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy,

Thanks for posting the schedule, looks like I might need to look into a vacation home in Shallotte, LOL. 

Looking forward to warmer weather and getting back out there !!

Cool LOGO Britt, now how about some T-shirts !


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Tony, How many reels did you go through in that lesson? 

I'm glad you like the logo Mark. Now go vote on the t-shirts or they will be polyester, hot pink and lime tie-dyed long sleeve t-shirts trimmed in purple polka-dotted wool. Just as Robert asked.

T-shirts, hats, badges, and decals will be at the first tournament!

Britt


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Britt, we aren't wearing those shirts even if it is what Robert wants. 

Mark - I can probably help you out with that vacation home. Get one at Holden Beach and you will be everyone's best friend. Hope you can make it to the tournaments, 650 ft this year.

Thanks for posting Tommy. Looks like it's going to be an even better season than last.

Is this the year?

Wayne


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

kingfish said:


> Is this the year?
> 
> Wayne


I LIKE IT. 

Is this the year???


Tommy


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll be ready for the season . 700 here I come .


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfish said:


> Britt, we aren't wearing those shirts even if it is what Robert wants.
> 
> Awww, come on. I was thinking something like this....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I get it Robert! A game of spot the hidden LOGO..


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Cant wait for the first tourney this year....I am sure Ill be a little rusty. Hitting the field this weekend I hope.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

FYI why does the logo look like a guy holding a giant red elephant tusk.....
JK
That is a cool logo. Who came up with that. Whoever did you are a creative little booger.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Jeb - A man by the name of Kenny Hines designed that for us. As soon as I get more information about him, I will post it on CSCA. Awesome job and thanks to Tommy for talking to him about it! And I'm sure he is thrilled about being called a creative little booger... 

Robert - I thought my shirt idea was bad. That takes the cake!

Brian - Only 700? Come on, set some real goals!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Kenny is a coworker and "on the side" semi-pro photographer. He took the picture that is the Carolina Cast Pro logo and then helped me turn it into a logo.

I was sketching out (rather pitifully) some ideas one day and Kenny asked what I was working on. I told him about the club and what we do. 

A few days later he showed me his design. 

Very creative guy.

Tommy


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the fire under my butt Britt .


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

My pleasure Brian. Just watch out for the atomic elbow...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Come on guys.....2 weeks

Who's coming???

Tommy


----------



## wannabe (Mar 6, 2011)

tommy, im new to this forum. i wont be partisapating, but i would like to show up to meet a few people, take notes, even volunteer to help out in any way if this would be ok.


----------



## wannabe (Mar 6, 2011)

will times and place be posted later. need an address to put in gps?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Show up, meet people, volunteer, AND participate. Come on. (Notes taken are easier remembered if you apply them immediately )


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

wannabe said:


> will times and place be posted later. need an address to put in gps?


6329 Old Shallotte Rd NW Ocean Isle Beach, NC 28469

Practice on Friday March 18. I'll probably get to the field around 10:30 and someone will be there until around 4-5. This is the best day for one on one help. Tournament days are Sat - Sun. Come on out, bring your gear and cast with us. The people are great and casting is the very best way to learn.

Tommy


----------



## wannabe (Mar 6, 2011)

i dont have the gear for the distance you guys are throwing, but i will probably show up just to pick some brains


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

wannabe said:


> i dont have the gear for the distance you guys are throwing, but i will probably show up just to pick some brains


Wannabe,

We ALL started out throwing our fishing gear.

The best way to learn is to pick brains and then cast, getting immediate feedback.

Bring your gear, it is better to have it and not use it than to not bring it and then wish you had..

Tommy


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll be there. Hope to see everyone else there as well!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Tommy said:


> Wannabe,
> 
> We ALL started out throwing our fishing gear.


started? i always did.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't forget we have another tourney coming up in Shallotte next weekend, April 16-17 with a practice day on the 15th. We would love to see some new faces and the faces of casters we haven't seen in a while...**cough**_JEB_**cough**


----------



## Dboy (Sep 19, 2011)

I might have missed it, but time, date and location please. Many thanks


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You did miss it, but we have another coming up. Oct 22, 23 we have our "Primo" event. Guys from all around the country are going to participate, this should be a good one! It is in Shallotte. Let us know if you need directions to the field.

Robert


----------



## JohnDecker1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you really know how far you can cast??? Come on out and see.


----------

